# Half Hitch Destin



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I have always heard great things about HHT in Navarre. Kudos to Dwayne. I happen to be in Destin and stopped by at this store. great selection. found the rod I was looking for that BPS didn't have. their customer service could use some help. I dealt with the manager (Tim) at the register and barely even noticed i'm there. scanned my item, looks at me, I gave him my card, he swiped, he placed the paper to sign on the counter, I signed, he semi-tossed my receipt to my hand and walked away. not a single word. I have to ask "Am I Good to Go?".... and finally a word "Yep". 

I was going to ask to see some Costas but nevermind... 

anyone else got this crappy service?


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Yes*

At least I now know its not because I am a girl.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

E very time I have ever been in there...they act like u are bother being there.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

If that was my store Tim would not be the manager anymore, I wouldn't buy shit from them again.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I feel that way at the Navarre shop sometimes. That why I took my business to Broxson's.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

He is a tool. Thinks he's gods gift to fishing, yet nobody will take him...if you need a shirt though, they got you covered...


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep same thing every time. I guess I have gotten used to it. I try and joke with him and nothing.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear these reports. Tim is a good guy and will stop what he is doing to help you find exactly what you need. Although my observation is that he is not extremely outgoing and not likely to start up a conversation if you don't start it first. I've been buying from Half Hitch for years and are glad to have them in Destin when I need something. They build excellent rods, have good reel service, generally have what I need when I need it. Give them a second chance.

Matt


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Half hitch*

Matt nailed it Tim is a great guy he just isn't extroverted and it takes time to get to know the folks in there. Sorry but Navarre,P-cola etc. won't see the amount of tourist in a week those guys deal with on a average mid week summer day yes they sell shirts that's what the tourist want and no they are not big talkers unt they get to know you way toast folks through the door and way to many poser wannabes to deal with


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Half Hitch Destin is my #1 tackle store in the area. I have always gotten the best customer service every time I have been there. That store is staffed by a fine group of people. Maybe you just caught him at a harried moment or maybe he just had a lot on his mind.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*I go there from time to time when I'm looking for a specific item that I can't find elsewhere locally to see if they carry it before I drive to Gulf Breeze. Have never had great customer service from any of the guys there. I used to work in a bait and tackle retail*_ _*store in Gulf Breeze, and whether or not you personally know the customer walking through the door, it's good business to at least act like your interested. There was no difference in the treatment I gave a customer...if he was there to spend a few hundred dollars on a new outfit, few bucks on terminal tackle, or just stopping by to look and ask questions. How much repeat business you get from someone is greatly determined by their personal experience at your store. Just my .02*_


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

circlehook69 said:


> _*I go there from time to time when I'm looking for a specific item that I can't find elsewhere locally to see if they carry it before I drive to Gulf Breeze. Have never had great customer service from any of the guys there. I used to work in a bait and tackle retail*_ _*store in Gulf Breeze, and whether or not you personally know the customer walking through the door, it's good business to at least act like your interested. There was no difference in the treatment I gave a customer...if he was there to spend a few hundred dollars on a new outfit, few bucks on terminal tackle, or just stopping by to look and ask questions. How much repeat business you get from someone is greatly determined by their personal experience at your store. Just my .02*_


I agree. I support local tackle shops whenever I can. there are more local shops out there that deserve my business.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

billin said:


> Matt nailed it Tim is a great guy he just isn't extroverted and it takes time to get to know the folks in there. Sorry but Navarre,P-cola etc. won't see the amount of tourist in a week those guys deal with on a average mid week summer day yes they sell shirts that's what the tourist want and no they are not big talkers unt they get to know you way toast folks through the door and way to many poser wannabes to deal with


Those "poser wannabes" are the tourists paying HIS salary! Attitudes like this are why there is such crappy customer service in this country and especially in this area now! I had a bad experience at half hitch many years ago and have never stepped foot in one again.....I'm NOT a poser wannabe and I spend a lot of money in bait stores.....attitude is everything!!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

dorado74 said:


> Those "poser wannabes" are the tourists paying HIS salary! Attitudes like this are why there is such crappy customer service in this country and especially in this area now! I had a bad experience at half hitch many years ago and have never stepped foot in one again.....I'm NOT a poser wannabe and I spend a lot of money in bait stores.....attitude is everything!!


Same thing happened to me. The first day I moved here, went to Half Hitch. Never again!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ya unless your a captain or their best friend your not noticed. i go to the ships chandler now for my tackle and BPS or Amazon for everything else.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like the Mikes Gun Shop of the fishing tackle world..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, I won't bother stopping now if I am driving east.

Edit: crappy fishery, too.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

mattheboatman and billin got it exactly right. I've been going there for years and for a long time felt just like what was mentioned in the first post.
Once you get to know Tim he will go out of his way to help you, but, you kind of have to initiate the first conversation and it's best to do it when he is not swamped. 
A couple of the employees are not the best. I agree there. I've seen customers struggle for help when they were trying to figure out what they needed. 
Also, a good comment above on the shirts......LOTS!!! of shirts


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> mattheboatman and billin got it exactly right. I've been going there for years and for a long time felt just like what was mentioned in the first post.
> Once you get to know Tim he will go out of his way to help you, but, you kind of have to initiate the first conversation and it's best to do it when he is not swamped.
> A couple of the employees are not the best. I agree there. I've seen customers struggle for help when they were trying to figure out what they needed.
> Also, a good comment above on the shirts......LOTS!!! of shirts


The problem is that it's not the customers responsibility to initiate anything when they go into the store. I have heard the usual till you get to know him stories. If you work at the store, it's your responsibility to initiate not the customer's. I go there when I am in Destin. 9 out of 10 times I will walk thought the whole store and not get approached by any worker. Doesn't bother me, I either am just looking or know what I need and know where it is. Recognition goes a long way in customer service. I mean customer, not employee service.... Just my .02


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Try the Half Hitch in Panama City.*

The service is absolutely excellent there. Knowledable and attentive staff there.

We have several tackle shops in this area that have absolutely sucky service. I don't think sarcasm or smartass remarks have any place in a business. There are 3 shops within a 75 mile area of Crystal river that I will never go in again. There were 4 but one is under new management and the service is fine.


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

I have been shopping in Tim's store for over 7 years now. Every time I walk in I purchase something, the problem is I'm a small customer. Just a ocean kayak and 20 foot CC is all I purchase for.

He still won't give me the time of day but I will continue to use him as I would support him over BPS.

Maybe he will have a fishing conversation with me one day.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

gator7_5 said:


> Sounds like the Mikes Gun Shop of the fishing tackle world..


You know the last few times I've been in mike's I've actually been treated very well


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Flguy32514 said:


> You know the last few times I've been in mike's I've actually been treated very well


Agreed mikes had turned around in the last year or so. I went in years ago and got treated like crap and said I would never go back, my cousin dragged me in there last year and was really surprised with their service.

I love my half hitch king rod but don't go their 99% of the time due to really crappy cust service. I just stop in on ocasion on my way to or from broxons.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

OK, just curious. 

Does anybody have any specific anecdotes aside from the "guy wasn't nice to me" ones?

I had thought about dropping by at some point. Don't usually make it to pay say bay.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> OK, just curious.
> 
> Does anybody have any specific anecdotes aside from the "guy wasn't nice to me" ones?
> 
> I had thought about dropping by at some point. Don't usually make it to pay say bay.


Nothing more than didn't give me the time of day and acted like ruined their day when I was ready to check out.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing I don't get with half hitch is that only some if their items receive a military discount and they don't know until after it rings up. Haven't had that problem anywhere else.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I shouldn't have to earn a conversation or help from you if your a retailer. I get so sick of the have to "get to know him" bullshit are you in business to sell or hangout all day? If you want my money which Half Hitch and couple other local shops obuiously don't want don't be an asshole. I walk into Dizzy Lizzy's, J&M or Outcast and they always happy to see you and are willing to help you. With the attitude I always get I hope they get put out of business by BPS.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I too have had the same poor customer service at half hitch. If you have ever worked in that industry and had real proper training then you know all customers should be greeted when they walk in the door and offered assistance similarly.

BUT when I have gone and asked for help I have been assisted to the minimum lol.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree the customer shouldn't have to earn the right to be treated right by them. All they are doing is chasing a way future customers so its there loss and I could care less if they go out of business and send there customers to businesses that deserve it. It sucks the hot spots moves to Pensacola Beach because they always have great service and a lot of the guys know what bait I want and get it when they see me walk in the door. Outcast is also one if the best in service. I've spent 100's if dollars and the past four days there and thousands total. They wouldn't be getting this business if they treated me like crap. I'll stick to the shops that treat me like family.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Newer stores need to remember the way *THE FISHING HOLE* was run in Destin. That was a real store not a t shirt store


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> OK, just curious.
> 
> Does anybody have any specific anecdotes aside from the "guy wasn't nice to me" ones?
> 
> I had thought about dropping by at some point. Don't usually make it to pay say bay.


Went in before cobia season to get spools filled with mono. They were out of everything but clear ande line...in march. I had over 600yds of 65# braid on one spool. Requested they put that on an empty spool, was told they were too busy to take the extra time for that. I said take your time I don't need em for a couple days..."well, I don't think we'll be able to find time..." I asked Jessie to please make it happen... They wound up doing it, but I shouldn't have had to argue to get it done.
Cobia season- tournament- all our reels are van stalls and 302's. had 1 brand new, never used penn 750 on a backup rod...find a wad, hook all rods up, only one left is the penn, hook up money fish, drag locks up...pow!... Take back to half hitch, explain, "that's too bad" they said. 

Year before that, had spools filled, 3/5 had the line on backwards, no big deal, accidents happen...they tried to charge me for line again, when I took them back.
These are just specifics, no telling how many times I've gone in for a guide, tip, jig hair, paint, hooks, eels, and been told they can't get a truck, yet there's a t-shirt truck unloading twice a week. No excuse for a tackle store that services the largest charter fleet around to ever run out of the essentials, and only offer Ande line in bulk.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I only been too the one in destin once so I really can't say it was bad or good walk around and out after 30 min window shopping not one person approach me but it could of been they were busy or helping customers but the HH in navarre I never had a bad experience always help me out then again I go there every weekend before fishing to pick up little things I need like cigar minnows and sabiki rigs so its not really a lot of money less then 15 bucks I would say


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i think the guys in Navarre are all very friendly and are very good at selling you what you need and trying to sell you what you might not need too. regardless customer service has been great there...Broxson even better.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I know this isnt the answer and you wont be able to get everything you want BUT... I only go to half hitch as a last resort or a must have right now kind of item. I usually take all my business to a little tiny shop in FWB called Salty Bass owned by Roy Ledbetter. He is always very helpful and has some great advice and fishing stories. He may not be able to supply the whole destin fishing fleet thats for sure but he does keep us inshore anglers happy in fwb.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Disco said:


> I know this isnt the answer and you wont be able to get everything you want BUT... I only go to half hitch as a last resort or a must have right now kind of item. I usually take all my business to a little tiny shop in FWB called Salty Bass owned by Roy Ledbetter. He is always very helpful and has some great advice and fishing stories. He may not be able to supply the whole destin fishing fleet thats for sure but he does keep us inshore anglers happy in fwb.


never heard of the place but I will check it out when I get a chance. thanks


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

sub par customer service and a nasty credit card leak chaos a couple of years ago where their customers got fraudulent out-of-state charges from their credit card that they used for purchase at HH Destin. this is bad business :thumbdown:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like the market is ripe for a professionally (i.e. not the good ole boy bullshit) ran bait & tackle shop to come in and cater to the charter boat's wholesale needs as well as recreational anglers with advice and friendly service.

Get a good spot of the strip and sell t-shirts you should kill off HH in a year.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Went in before cobia season to get spools filled with mono. They were out of everything but clear ande line...in march. I had over 600yds of 65# braid on one spool. Requested they put that on an empty spool, was told they were too busy to take the extra time for that. I said take your time I don't need em for a couple days..."well, I don't think we'll be able to find time..." I asked Jessie to please make it happen... They wound up doing it, but I shouldn't have had to argue to get it done.
> Cobia season- tournament- all our reels are van stalls and 302's. had 1 brand new, never used penn 750 on a backup rod...find a wad, hook all rods up, only one left is the penn, hook up money fish, drag locks up...pow!... Take back to half hitch, explain, "that's too bad" they said.
> 
> Year before that, had spools filled, 3/5 had the line on backwards, no big deal, accidents happen...they tried to charge me for line again, when I took them back.
> These are just specifics, no telling how many times I've gone in for a guide, tip, jig hair, paint, hooks, eels, and been told they can't get a truck, yet there's a t-shirt truck unloading twice a week. No excuse for a tackle store that services the largest charter fleet around to ever run out of the essentials, and only offer Ande line in bulk.



Thanks. Seems like they might have an issue.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

dakrat said:


> sub par customer service and a nasty credit card leak chaos a couple of years ago where their customers got fraudulent out-of-state charges from their credit card that they used for purchase at HH Destin. this is bad business :thumbdown:


This. :thumbsup:

I go there as a last resort and pay with cash only. I aint got time for that crap.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I have had great success with HH Navarre. I don't spend tons of money, bu am somewhat of an equipment geek, and everyone in the shop has always been really nice and helpful. Even when they are busy they take time to talk to me an d answer questions. Broxons is good too, I just tend to go to HH more because I have built trust in their help and suggestions.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have a dog in this fight but the one thing I keep seeing is the lack of customer service. Everytime I walk into J&M I can't make it to the back without being asked at least twice, usually 3 times, if I need help. At this point, it's now only the newest employees that offer help, as most everyone there knows me by now. But I STILL get asked if I need help finding anything, or if there is anything they can do for me while I am doing other stuff. Outstanding customer service. John can regularly be found working the floor along with his employees, and is just as helpful as them. Most times I walk into a tackle store, I know exactly what I need and where it should be located, and don't need a lot of, if any, help; but it's the helpful gesture that counts. I don't spend anywhere close to the tens of thousands that many guys spend in there, but I get treated as if I do. Quick turnaround on custom rods, and I can drop my lures off to get repaired/rigged if I don't have time to do them, and pick them up same day. One phone call to Tom Pace and I can have anything I need shipped to Venice.

I don't make it to Pensacola that often but share the same experience at Outcast. Not a bad thing to say about them, either.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but the one thing I keep seeing is the lack of customer service. Everytime I walk into J&M I can't make it to the back without being asked at least twice, usually 3 times, if I need help. At this point, it's now only the newest employees that offer help, as most everyone there knows me by now. But I STILL get asked if I need help finding anything, or if there is anything they can do for me while I am doing other stuff. Outstanding customer service. John can regularly be found working the floor along with his employees, and is just as helpful as them. Most times I walk into a tackle store, I know exactly what I need and where it should be located, and don't need a lot of, if any, help; but it's the helpful gesture that counts. I don't spend anywhere close to the tens of thousands that many guys spend in there, but I get treated as if I do. Quick turnaround on custom rods, and I can drop my lures off to get repaired/rigged if I don't have time to do them, and pick them up same day. One phone call to Tom Pace and I can have anything I need shipped to Venice.
> 
> I don't make it to Pensacola that often but share the same experience at Outcast. Not a bad thing to say about them, either.



That's the funny thing. The tackle industry is one in which you can really increase your sales just by being nice and not condescending. It doesn't take much. Just be nice to a guy who might be embarrassed by a simple question. Or say "hey yeah I can do that for you."

I had a really weird experience at a place in Birmingham a few years ago. Left and said that I would never go back (Mark's Outdoor Sports).


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

For sure, being nice will increase sales tremendously. When people go into a bait shop, they are there for a reason. It is probably because they WANT to catch fish. If the guy at the counter is nice, and offers suggestions on HOW to catch fish...the customer will usually buy the stuff that will CATCH fish. Simple.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

What blue fisher said to a t . How can u run out of the basics. ? My experience very similar .


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Tim knows what the real deal is, btw he worked at the fishing hole

ive been a rod builder for years and get supplys wholesale; not retail

every year he usta ask me to come work for him building rods,,,,,id say no and we laughed about it

there aren't as many people working there than there was and some new workers are having a tough time learning about tackle or new items as 
their life doesnt always rely on fishing

good place to shop if you know what you are looking for. if not ask for Tim


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

*Salty bass*



dakrat said:


> never heard of the place but I will check it out when I get a chance. thanks


Its on South Ave @ the intersection of South Ave & Eglin Pkwy. Roy is a great guy with a lot of information if you listen.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A note/warning in credit card fraud. A friend of mine went last week to purchase an out of state 3 day fishing license at a local tackle shop. When you get an out of state license, you apparently have to supply your social security #. In this case, the store had to manually input my friends credit card # due to a problem with their credit card reader. Within 6 hrs. of buying his license, over $27,000 was charged to his card at a resort in ITALY! Apparently, hackers are hitting the Fla. Wildlife & Fisheries site but only on manually inputs which don't normally have the same safeguards as as automated info. The big lesson here is DO NOT use a credit card to buy a license. Also, why in the hell does the state of Florida need someone's social just to buy a damn fishing license?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Use cash period. 

As far as Half Hitch getting hit it may be their processor and not them which they cant control. Unless they have an employee there stealing numbers.


You think Half Hitch would have rolled in here by now and tried to save face but they probably don't care much about those who don't buy t-shirts...


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> You think Half Hitch would have rolled in here by now and tried to save face but they probably don't care much about those who don't buy t-shirts...


another day another dollar. with or without customers :whistling:

another thing I noticed around here is tourists snobbery. these so called "tourists" are what pays these snob's wages.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

In 1985, I had recently bought my first center console with a paper graph as a bottom machine. I had little saltwater experience, and said as much to Tim when I walked in to The Fishing Hole when he worked there. If I remember correctly, we were the only ones in the store at the time. He pointed out a budget priced spinning outfit and mentioned that the charter boat guys got good service from that outfit. I bought it and got about ten years of good service. I wandered the store, and when I got ready to check out, he didn't even look up at me. he was doodling on a piece of paper. About the time I was ready to say "fuck this", he turned the paper around so I could see it, and it was a diagram of a typical bottom spot as it would appear on a graph. He explained in detail how the different species of fish would relate to the structure... "this is what the mingos will look like - triggers will be above that - AJ's up here, etc."

He gave me the drawing, and as I was walking out the door, he said, " It's mid-June, and a lot of people don't know this, but there's a second cobia run going on right now. Check it out. Go east out of the pass."

He was very helpful, but even in those days, he could be taken as cold and insensitive.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If I owned a business generating as much bad PR as I see here, I would think I would need to look into it, period. Right, wrong, good or bad, it seems to me customer care there is an issue. I haven't been in there in a long time, but, for some of the reasons listed above by others I don't care to return. But, hey, if they making it fine, why care?


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought a combo spinning rig for free lining snapper fishing. Turned out I had to go to much heavier braid to keep bigger fish out of the bottom. The rod would not take that much drag. Tim took the rod back on a trade even after I had it for a season and it was scaly from cigar minnows. I know Tim isn't personality plus but I always go their first and usually get a better deal.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> If I owned a business generating as much bad PR as I see here, I would think I would need to look into it, period. Right, wrong, good or bad, it seems to me customer care there is an issue. I haven't been in there in a long time, but, for some of the reasons listed above by others I don't care to return. But, hey, if they making it fine, why care?


The reason you won't see a reply on here about all this bad PR from HH, is because the same "wannabe poser" attitude.....they think this forum is full of people who don't know shit about fishing, therefore why should they care about what we say about them. Ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I took a Star rod in one morning to get a tip replaced with one with a smaller hole. The worker/salesman took off my tip, and started scraping down the rod with a knife. Luckily, I was standing there and stopped him before he ruined my rod. His explanation? He didn't have the right size tip, and was making my rod fit his tip. I demanded he replace my old tip, and I left.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I took a Star rod in one morning to get a tip replaced with one with a smaller hole. The worker/salesman took off my tip, and started scraping down the rod with a knife. Luckily, I was standing there and stopped him before he ruined my rod. His explanation? He didn't have the right size tip, and was making my rod fit his tip. I demanded he replace my old tip, and I left.


wow. that is horrible!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a perfect example of the PFF feeding frenzy furor that happens every now and then. Odds are there is at least one invented negative post in here by someone wanting to fit in and be one of the boys. This isn't the first time this post has run in the forum and it won't be the last. This is the kind of thing used as filler when people aren't fishing and have no fishing reports to post. 

Half Hitch has never responded in the past on these posts, nor will they respond to this one or any future post like this. Now let me ask you a question.... does any of you know how much time, money and effort that the Destin Half Hitch Shop (Tim) puts into the Destin Fishing Rodeo, or the Take a Kid Fishing Day? 

I have never had a bad shopping experience at any of the Half Hitch Stores. As a matter of fact I enjoy shopping there because of great service and friendly people whose goal is to make me a happy shopper. On top of that I have gotten many pointers from Tim and others on places to fish and on technique when I had questions.

I have also seen customers in various businesses including Half Hitch that would not be satisfied period. Some people you just can't please and sometimes the customer comes in radiating an attitude that makes a saint of a customer service rep say "dang". Tight lines to all! May all your shopping endeavors be happy ones! This weekend looks very fishy offshore and inshore, get out there and enjoy it with family and friends.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The 2 times I've been in there, I wasn't treated bad... but then again I wasn't asked if I needed help or anything. I'd compare it to walking in to BPS or Academy. But at least at the big box stores they greet you when you walk in the door.

I'll never go back. And I'm no poser, or jumping on the bandwagon...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kim said:


> This is a perfect example of the PFF feeding frenzy furor that happens every now and then. Odds are there is at least one invented negative post in here by someone wanting to fit in and be one of the boys. This isn't the first time this post has run in the forum and it won't be the last. This is the kind of thing used as filler when people aren't fishing and have no fishing reports to post.
> 
> Half Hitch has never responded in the past on these posts, nor will they respond to this one or any future post like this. Now let me ask you a question.... does any of you know how much time, money and effort that the Destin Half Hitch Shop (Tim) puts into the Destin Fishing Rodeo, or the Take a Kid Fishing Day?
> 
> ...



I guess since you think the service is great, and there is "at least one" of the 75 negative comments about HH on here is made up.....they must be great! Dang, guess I need to go back into that RETAIL store and initiate a conversation with someone who doesn't have "time" to help me, simply because he's "misunderstood".......on second thought, nah I enjoy spending my "wannabe poser" money in a store that WANTS my business. I know it's hard to see one of your buddies getting thrashed on here, but all the comments from CUSTOMERS speak for themselves. You obviously didn't read every single comment on this post.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, I'm a poser too... LOL _shit...._


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Yep, I'm a poser too... LOL _shit...._


It's funny he used the analogy "trying to be one of the boys", yet failed to see he's doing the same damn thing, just on the opposite side......lol


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Kim, 
I assure you nothing I said is fabricated, and despite all the negatives I (and a lot of other fisherman) have experienced, continue to shop there. I can also tell you I'm about as easy to please as anyone, and it takes a lot to piss me off. I could write a small book of complaints, both from friends and myself. 

No doubt Tim probably was, and may be still, a great guy. But if I dealt with the public everyday for that many years, people would be complaining about me too. I'm sure dealing with the same PITA customers and questions gets old. 

They've been sold out of some stuff for months and others years...it's bad when you can't buy a good hook file or a box of 2/0 trebles...

They could learn a thing or two just by reading this thread. For instance: I go to outcast's sale a couple years ago, more customers at 4 am than HH sees in 2 months. I dropped off 5 50's 3 30's and 4-5 spinning spools to get line (whatever brand and color I wanted) a couple days in advance. I get to front of line to pick up and pay, not ready, amidst all the chaos they pull a guy off register to fill my reels. 2 have to be hollow core spliced, it takes an hour (impressive) and they ring me up....$65... I said that can't be right, he looked back at Anthony, I think, and he nodded. That's how you handle business, and that's why I'll drive to pcola if I can. They could have easily said come back later, or tomorrow (which I offered) but they did what they felt right. I was 1/1000's in there, and usuall am the only one in HH...


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Kim,
> I assure you nothing I said is fabricated, and despite all the negatives I (and a lot of other fisherman) have experienced, continue to shop there. I can also tell you I'm about as easy to please as anyone, and it takes a lot to piss me off. I could write a small book of complaints, both from friends and myself.
> 
> No doubt Tim probably was, and may be still, a great guy. But if I dealt with the public everyday for that many years, people would be complaining about me too. I'm sure dealing with the same PITA customers and questions gets old.
> ...


This is the best and most "honest" post on this thread!! The only reason I don't shop at Outcast every time is simply the drive. Tommy as a person isn't my favorite, but his business is run the way a retail operation should be run. If I'm anywhere near his store I stop in and buy something just because of that.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so glad outcast is less than a mile from my house and on the way to all my fishing spots. They have always gone out of there way to help me out. I've only had two problems with my reels and they replaced them no questions asked and changed the line over too. All the workers have good attitudes and will always ask if you need any help even if they are busy. I bought a reel at the last sale and they were completely slammed but they still replaced the reel and I was good to go in three minutes. A few of the stores need to start being like outcast,hot spots, dizzy Lizzie's before they chase all their customers away


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It is what is. You don't like em, don't go.

And throw a party when HH goes under, about 20 years from now.....


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*half hitch*



dakrat said:


> I have always heard great things about HHT in Navarre. Kudos to Dwayne. I happen to be in Destin and stopped by at this store. great selection. found the rod I was looking for that BPS didn't have. their customer service could use some help. I dealt with the manager (Tim) at the register and barely even noticed i'm there. scanned my item, looks at me, I gave him my card, he swiped, he placed the paper to sign on the counter, I signed, he semi-tossed my receipt to my hand and walked away. not a single word. I have to ask "Am I Good to Go?".... and finally a word "Yep".
> 
> I was going to ask to see some Costas but nevermind...
> 
> anyone else got this crappy service?


 he is Always like that! for being vice president of half hitch he has no personality and seems to be concerned about just getting your $$$ and you getting out of his face!


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I will, and have, spent $$ at KMart or Walmart instead of Half Hitch Destin. I've been there multiple times and have never had anyone ask if I needed help, and as stated, act like they are doing you a great service by taking your $$. Maybe if you are in there every day and they get to know you its different, but after a couple of years and many many times with the same poor service and high prices, I will not go in their door no matter what. Sorry, but its not isolated, its that stores culture, at least in my experience....


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe if your in there everyday they would lighten up I don't go out of my way to go there but walmart has a lot of the same stuff cheaper but I like to support the locals but with their attitude the other places look better.at least walmart will speak to you


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Up till a week ago, I did all my tackle shopping at HH destin, then I met Tim. I am a local and would rather support a local tackle shop anyday. Every other time before that, I have had decent service but I had to ask for it which in itself sucks for customer service really. I have never had great customer service there where someone would actually ask even simply "how can I help you today". This last time, Tim was at a register checking out some buddy of his I guess and just as talkative and friendly as could be with him. I was standing right behind the guy waiting my turn. When he was done he wanted nothing to do with me and checking me out. Same situation, he didn't say a word! Even after I would try to start a friendly conversation with him about the fishing rodeo and my kids wanting to get up on stage. His attitude and customer service sucks! I met him out at the rodeo shirt trailer one day right before the start of the rodeo and he came off the same way out there. anyhow, I don't expect any of this thread to change a thing obviously when they have tourist to pay their way and they can treat the general locals like crap and cherry pick their higher dollar local buddies to cater too. But I have learned another local spot The Ships Chandler across the street has friendly smiling faces there!!!! They have a decent supply of tackle and will talk to you about where to go and how to use it. They can spool your rods and fix your boat. You leave there feeling like you have gained good friends and family! That's a tackle shop for you. And they are cheaper than HH! My list of tackle shops quickly changed to The Ships Chandler first, then walmart and BPS. It will take a lot to get me into HH again. Piss enough locals off and they will start telling the tourists they meet in the restaurants, the boat ramp, the beach, wherever like I do, on where to go for tackle and information. I wont recommend them to anyone anytime soon. just my two cents!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Ships is awesome, they don't have a ton of stuff, but they have what you NEED, and they all fish... HH will not change, as much as everyone complains and all the charter boats hate them, they all have accounts there.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Ships is awesome, they don't have a ton of stuff, but they have what you NEED, and they all fish... HH will not change, as much as everyone complains and all the charter boats hate them, they all have accounts there.


I agree. Those guys are all super nice and wont hesitate to sit down and talk. If they don't have what you need then I would head to walmart, BPS or find it online. I have no need to return to HH when you have to deal with someone acting pompous. There are other solutions.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How old is this Tim fellow?

I use a variety of tackle shops in Pensacola. Are these the same people who own the shop on Pace and Cervantes? Folks there have been nice, but I have only gone in to get live bait.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> How old is this Tim fellow?
> 
> I use a variety of tackle shops in Pensacola. Are these the same people who own the shop on Pace and Cervantes? Folks there have been nice, but I have only gone in to get live bait.



I dont think they own tight lines but dont know for sure. TL is my favorite shop around. They are always nice and do anything I need for a reasonable price.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I would place him in his 40's. But regardless of age, nobody should be pompous how he is to people they don't know. Especially one which is suppose to work off customer service. There are other people in the destin HH store that can be helpful. But because of Tim's pompous attitude and lack of social skills (except for the good ole boy club he caters too) in a business that needs social skills I would rather go somewhere else where people treat you like friends. Walk into HH Destin and ask them about a lure. Then walk into the ships chandler across the street and ask them about the same lure. You will see the difference!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Geeeze, this thread is still going on? 
Here, all of you that have a issue with Tim, fill this out and mail it to the other owner of HH.

Don't see anyone griping about crappy service from McDonalds......


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Geeeze, this thread is still going on?
> Here, all of you that have a issue with Tim, fill this out and mail it to the other owner of HH.
> 
> Don't see anyone griping about crappy service from McDonalds......


why dont you just skip this thread and move on?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Geeeze, this thread is still going on?
> Here, all of you that have a issue with Tim, fill this out and mail it to the other owner of HH.
> 
> Don't see anyone griping about crappy service from McDonalds......



Haha...you should take your own point (yes, yes, I get it). Interesting, though, that a person can build up this much enmity.


----------



## nobogez (Jul 12, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Geeeze, this thread is still going on?
> Here, all of you that have a issue with Tim, fill this out and mail it to the other owner of HH.
> 
> Don't see anyone griping about crappy service from McDonalds......


I have never encountered anyone at McDonald's that was that big of an a$$ hole. Even if I did, I would expect a little more professionalism from the manager of a store where I am dropping a grand on fishing tackle versus a high school kid handing me a #1 combo.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

dakrat said:


> why dont you just skip this thread and move on?


I surely will. Thought this topic was water under the bridge but for some, it's still high tide.

Have you filled out a report yet? :whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kanaka said:


> I surely will. Thought this topic was water under the bridge but for some, it's still high tide.
> 
> Have you filled out a report yet? :whistling:


Like the tide, new and old posters come and go. I think that is part of it.

I'm actually more intrigued to go into that shop whenever I make it back over to Destin!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

tim is worthless they treat their employees like dirt and they have or had some great ones lost them all because they charge 15 to replace a guide and pay the rod guy 10 an hour as many of us know a good rod builder can do 15 to 20 an hour

also they dont honor a warranty i used to charter fish and comercial fish from 99 to 2011 and was told they wont replace island flip flops since i fished daily that was not normal used same theory with rods and reels 

they never have 30 lb mono in april by june kings are hot and hh is out of 4x trebals in size 4 and 2 go figure tim will be stoked up in feb


----------

